# Can you get slim delicate looking staffies?



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in the middle of an adoption of a staffie girl who I am calling Luna. The kennels advertised her as a staffie but I think she is a cross as does my partner. We are not bothered at all but it would just be nice to have any idea of whether in fact she is just a more slender staffie or actually a cross. 

She has a staffie shaped head, but not very broad at all and small comapred to other staffies, she has quite long legs which are very slender, she has the typical staffie muscles at the top of her back legs but only slightly, she has a long tail, and very small delicate looking feet. She has a very pronounced waist also. I dont know whether she is naturally slim and is crossed with something like maybe a whippet, or she just just very skinny and needs feeding up and bulk up a bit? She was spayed last week and is between 12-18 months old. 

Can you get slimmer slender staffies? xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

You can, staffies come in all shapes and sizes!! Short squat and dumpy, slim long legged and slinky!! Personally I prefer the short muscular type but whatever shape or size it's the staffy smile that gets me everytime!!


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I will try and get some pictures of her in the next day or so at the kennels. So she could be a full staffie then? How would I find out for sure? I dont mind either way but it is always nice to know what dog you have.  

Tbh I have always been scared of the short big wide muscley staffies - We met the other recommended staffie at the rescue who was definately all staff, he still was quite slender for a staff but a lot more to him than Luna has muscle wise. I am one of those ppl who believed the hype and was a staffie hater. Bad I know. I am glad to say I have eduated myself on the breed and changed my mind totally as they are great family dogs and great with kids. I wouldnt be considering even a cross if I didnt think so now. 

Maybe I should ask to take some of the bigger staffies out for a walk to get used to the breed and take away some of that anxiety. xxx

ps I have no anxiety with Luna we just had that instant feeling with her that she was friendly and loving. xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Due to so much over/careless breeding, the SBT varies greatly in appearance.

Crossing with breeds such as whippets seems quite common. Bull lurchers are becoming popular. We have a few in my area. I assume they are mostly from the same litter.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess varying so much in size and shape makes it very difficult to judge if a dog is a staffie or not when they are found wandering. Luna is a stray so there is only guessing to be done with her. xxx


----------



## cgi (Jan 7, 2010)

Unless you have KC papers you will never know. She is still young so may still bulk up with food and age. Her head may not have matured properly yet either, their head splits down the middle (not literally ha ha) into two bulbus halves. No matter what the breed she sounds lovely, enjoy her.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

At what age does this happen with their heads?? xxx


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

LIly is 11 months old and sounds like she is similar in build to Luna. She is a petite lil thing. 
I am hoping she doesn't get too 'boxxy' and stocky. If she does I'll love her as much of course but I kinda like the little, slender legged staffie look


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a lean and lanky staffie boy; he is very staffy looking until you put him next to a proper chunky staffie, then he doesn't - some people think that he is staffie whippet, but he is all staffie personality, he is very excitable nutty and like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a lean and lanky staffie boy; he is very staffy looking until you put him next to a proper chunky staffie, then he doesn't - some people think that he is staffie whippet, but he is all staffie personality, he is very excitable nutty and like a bull in a china shop. Although he is not chunky he is all lean and muscley

The rescue I volunteer for see's staffies of all shapes and sizes in including some very small petite girlies.


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> I have a lean and lanky staffie boy; he is very staffy looking until you put him next to a proper chunky staffie, then he doesn't - some people think that he is staffie whippet, but he is all staffie personality, he is *very excitable nutty and like a bull in a china shop*.


Got any pics? :smile5:
[email protected] bit. Lily is definately all that!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry I see people adding pics as thumbnails but haven't worked out how yet!

Sorry to post piccies of my boy on your thread  he is very bony.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

My 2 are staffy crosses but sadly they too inheritated the 'bull in the china shop' problem!!!! Can't have nice ornaments and a house full of staffy types...its asking for trouble!!!

Oh yes and the other thing the rescue likely didn't warn you about...the duvet diving...no duvet is safe from a staffy!!


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Haha I love the duvet pic its fab. Your boy is handsome. Luna is still very slight compared to him, not as staffie looking at all but maybe that is cos she is female. Am getting stressy now, not heard from rspca about homecheck and some ppl have said RSPCA can be picky on things on homechecks. :huh:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Sorry I see people adding pics as thumbnails but haven't worked out how yet!
> 
> Sorry to post piccies of my boy on your thread  he is very bony.


he looks just like my little staff x 










(she is still only a puppy in the pic)


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Also worth remembering that the modern KC stafford has been squashed a couple of inches down whilst retaining the same weight. The pre KC ones would have been taller and less chunky.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Ahhh maybe that is it and i am just used to seeing the big broad staffies around here so she just doesnt seem staffie to me. At this rate she wont be coming if the homecheck doesnt get done soon. I would have thought they would have at least contacted me to arrange a day even if they are busy and cant come for a while that would be fair enough but at least I would have had some contact and know what is going on. :nonod:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Try to remember most homecheckers are volunteers doing it in their own time at their own expense so most likely they are working so it's weekends they would be contacting you.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

When I homecheced for the RSPCA we had an 'SLA' for want of a better word, i.e. so many days to call them (2?) and then 4? days from that to do the homecheck?

If you don't hear then worth chasing up in a polite way if it seems like a long time with no contact.


Ah yes.. the duvet thing... mine live to be under the duvet cuddling with someone.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I do think it is a long time with no contact, the lady at the rescue said that they sometimes do checks within a couple of hours, other times a couple of days. The request was sent to them on Monday and I still have had no contact, even if just to say that they are busy and it wont be done for a little while. That would be fine I just would like some contact to say they have the request. I appreciate they are volunteers but it would take 30 seconds to call to give me an indication of when it will be done I am sooooo impatient lol. xxx


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I e mailed the kennels about not having contact re the home check and they rang me within 10 mins. She said will chase it up. Have just had the lady from the RSPCA call and wanted to come roung at 2.30 this afternoon!! I had told them we have 4 kids here so have the school run at that time. Had to say no to that time so she is now coming tomorrow at ten thirty. She was not a friendly sounding person and was extremely direct. It has not given me a good feeling.  xxxx


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

You will be fine! remember the rescue have already thought you was OK and its just to make sure your garden is secure and you are all ready etc... no one is perfect so its always good to see how people have thought things out about settling the dog in etc;


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Havejust had my home check and it went fine. The woman was only here 10 mins or so and most of that was because I was waffling on about what I was gonna do, where she will sleep, training, food, walking etc etc and really she didnt ask about any of that lol. 

I rang the kennels straight after and they said I have to wait for the woman to call them which she should do today. I am hoping to collect Luna on Tuesday. I wanted her on Monday but I have to take and pick up 3 11 yr old boys inc our oldest to and from a gifted and talented maths day half an hour away from here and dont think its a good idea to leave Luna for an hour on her first day here. 

I asked the kennels how she is liking her crate as I bought her one and asked the kennels to pop it in with her to get used to it with the door open. They said she loves it and sleeps in it so that was good news. She will have something to come back with her that she is comfortable with and familiar to her. Just need to get a collar, lead and some food for her now and we are all ready. Oh and a few toys. We have a few balls and a thrower thing (technical term lol), a football in the garden, some chews and treats, just need some different toys for her to call her own so she can learn what is hers and what is the kids. xxx

one thing I am worried about is toilet training. Obviously they cant tell if she is house trained being in a kennel, all they can say is she is quite clean in the kennel. How do I start training her if she doesnt remember or hasnt been trained? Just make sure she goes out lots and watch for signs of her needing to go? xxx


----------



## ParkNBark (Dec 12, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Sorry I see people adding pics as thumbnails but haven't worked out how yet!
> Sorry to post piccies of my boy on your thread  he is very bony.


Aaaaaawwwwwwwww lovely!



JSR said:


> Oh yes and the other thing the rescue likely didn't warn you about...the duvet diving...no duvet is safe from a staffy!!


Omg!! It's a staffie thing!?!? HAHA! Lily LOVES doing this! I thought it was her being a bit quirky....well well  Brilliant!


----------

